# Sky TV



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a Sky TV provider? I have everything installed - I just need a viewing card.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I think a lot of people get a friend or family member to subscribe in the UK and then post the card to Portugal.

B


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

It depends where you are, there are lots of SKy installers who advertise widely in the Algarve, or like notlongnow said get a friend in UK to register one.

I have heard it is possible to get a sky account set up at your Portuguese adress now, although no personal experience of this.

It also depends if you want the monthly subscription sky package or just free view, there are lots of option so by taking to an installer here you will get the latest info.


----------

